# Homemade Sand Flea Rake



## SmoothLures

Anyone got a link or care to share how to make a homemade sand flea rake? Wanna try to catch some pomps this week/weekend and I'm a DIYer.


----------



## thor8467

I actually just made one last week, but won't get to try it for another month. 

Anyway, there was a piece of mesh metal scrap at work that got my wheels turning. It was probably about 1.5 ft x 1 ft with fairly small holes in it, but seemed to be thick enough to be useful. I bent it to roughly the shape of rakes I've seen online. I then put a piece of sheet metal on each end. I put a strip of sheet metal across the bottom and top on the leading edges, which I riveted to the sheet metal ends, and to the screen. I then put a second strip of sheet metal further back on the top side. I used a piece of electrical conduit (approx. 3.5 ft long) for the handle, flattened about 6 in. of it which I riveted to the rake. Also, prior to attaching the conduit, I bent it to make it easier to handle from a standing position. I'll try to post a couple pics for you.

Oh yeah, I also drilled some larger holes in the screen to hopefully let sand out more easily, but small enough to not lose too many fleas.

Hope that was clear enough to help.


----------



## thor8467

okay, just found I can't post attachments, if you want to pm your email address, I'll be glad to send a couple pics.

John


----------



## saltandsand

I just bring a colander and work em outta the sand. Plastic ones break, metal ones last but will rust. I use metal since we use em at the campsite for cooking too.


----------



## Mdt1992

here is thors sand flea rake


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

sweet.


ive been meaning to gte one of them damn things pretty soon....



Jesse


----------



## Danman

make one or buy one...they sure give the ole lower back a much needed rest...and they are good for shark teeth hunting when the fishin is slow:


----------



## dmaaero

Jesse,
As young as you are, with as much energy as you have. You don"t need a flea rake, you need a bull rake lined with wire mesh ! 
david


----------



## SmoothLures

Thanks guys, that helps alot.


----------



## thor8467

Glad to help. Thanks MDT


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

dmaaero said:


> Jesse,
> As young as you are, with as much energy as you have. You don"t need a flea rake, you need a bull rake lined with wire mesh !
> david


usually find em by hand, and its really easy when u find a big patch of lil V's sticking out. but, with a rake, you dont gotta turn ur back to the water and get splashed lol...

take 2 swipes with a rake, and walk back up on the pier for some sheepies 


Jesse


----------



## SALTSHAKER

Take half a kelli trap, or an eel trap and use that, works in a pinch...


----------



## beachcaster

bass pro has them for about 60 bucks.


----------



## MRC

Digital Dagger has them for $30.00.

http://www.digitaldagger.com/

Picked one up last year, works great.

I used to always make my own gear when possible, but a lack of time has gotten the best of me. I loved that feeling when something I designed, constructed, and used was a success. Well maybe again when retirement gets here.


----------



## drh146

mine is a five-gallon bucket. used to house kikkoman soy sauce. the chinese place here sells them for a buck! cant get cheaper than that!

just get a big scoop of sand as deep as you can get when the waves go out, then carry it up to the firm, half-dry sand, dump it and start grabbin!

then move some sand and grab some more


----------



## DrumintheSuds

I have a good flea rake but most of the time I use a flat head shovel if I know the flea are plentiful where I am fishing. I will shovel up a bunch and chum several scoops into the water.


----------



## Sully

*Mother Nature*

The Device You Are Showing Will Catch Enough For For A 100 Anglers, They Will Die Before You Use Them.
42 Years On The Ocean Front, I Use A Quart Plastic Bucket With Two Inches Of Sand And My Hands To Catch No More Than Six Fleas, Cause They Will Die Unless O2 Nated In Fresh Salt Water , On The Beach I Dont Have A Areated Bucket For Sand Fleas. If You Start Using This High Production Capture Equipment There May Be None Left For The Rest Of Us...........................................


----------



## OBX Jay

*My version*

Conduit handle, 1/4" regular mesh screen from the hardware store, and a 2" x 1/8" x 4' piece of aluminum strap material. This rake is 18" wide but I only drag it along the surf for a short time so I don't catch too many.  The screen has lasted 2 seasons and still looks good. I rinse it off as soon as I get a chance after every use.


----------

